# Dual Ring Chain Guides - What's the best?



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm looking into getting a dual chain guide setup for my girlfriends 07 Bullit. I think the bike has ISCG 05 tabs but I'm not sure. Is it ISCG 05 or 03? What do you guys think is the best dual ring chain guide setup? Here is a few we were looking at.

e.13 - DRS









MRP - LRP









SC recommends Gamut, anybody know why? I don't see a Gamut dual ring system. They also don't recommend Taco style systems such as the industry leader LG1. What's up with that?


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

well i have just gone though same thoughts, and i when for a blacspire super god c4 bash ring and a blackspire stinger, but got a 2 month wait for my stinger (out of stock at chain reactions) but the bash ring is pretty nice


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

E.13 have the DS, or the DSS, or the DRS and are about to update the whole line with there 'new look' which looks awesome!!!
I've gone single ring myself, and chosen the MRP G2 but otherwise i'd have gone with the DS as i already have a decent bashguard on my hones.


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

id say if you have the money go with the E13....if you want something a little more budget style...go for the Blackspire stinger its like 30 bucks.

and how did you get her on a bullit..i gotta know......


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

I was looking at the blackspire stinger and then say it had a 1 month backorder, so I now am trying to go for the Trutativ Team Shift Guide for Double "silver"....but idk the performance or durability of it.....any opinions?

on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Truvativ-Shift-Guide-Double-Silver/dp/B001C4W4DY/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I28N19F4S04SH0&colid=NF4I3UNB04U4


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

If you are looking for cheap to the max. 
Get a Truvativ Box guide and only use the roller portion. 

I really like Heim 3 ring guides as well as the new Gamut 2 ring guide. Cant go wrong with either one. 

The DRS is poop.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

only the roller portion? can I see some pics of what you mean?


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

if you use only the roller you can't shift. You're better off going with the stinger, easy to set up and works really well.


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

jeng said:


> I'm looking into getting a dual chain guide setup for my girlfriends 07 Bullit. I think the bike has ISCG 05 tabs but I'm not sure. Is it ISCG 05 or 03? What do you guys think is the best dual ring chain guide setup? Here is a few we were looking at.
> 
> SC recommends Gamut, anybody know why? I don't see a Gamut dual ring system. They also don't recommend Taco style systems such as the industry leader LG1. What's up with that?


Carina's a ripper, she can push a single.

The Specialized SX Trail has Gamut Dual Ring Guide. If you ask you might be able to get one.

Santa Cruz is speccing Gamut single rings guides, so they know they will mount up with out having to do all kinds of body work to make it fit.

Not every guide mount on every bike.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

just buy a blackspire stinger.

this has been discused before....alot. 25bucks is alot better deal for just what you need.


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

the stinger is a steal at $20 and you can elongate the slot for the roller and use it as a 3-ring guide. I also have a heim 3 guide on a second bike and the stinger works just as well.


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> If you are looking for cheap to the max.
> Get a Truvativ Box guide and only use the roller portion.
> 
> I really like Heim 3 ring guides as well as the new Gamut 2 ring guide. Cant go wrong with either one.
> ...


+1 on the Heim, simple, easy, effective, cheap.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

stinger is the way to go justin. just replace the POS blackspire roller with an MRP one. your golden


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

the stinger is a deal and seems to work well as a b/bkt mount system. many of the turner crew dig em but be aware its a wide plate and can cause probs with frames/cranks/bb's that wont allow such a wide hunk of metal. the heim is a stellar unit but the roller leaves me a bit unhappy. when ya back pedal, it often rolls the chain to the next smallest ring, heim says it by design but i dont like it a bit. the mrp lrp roller works so much better and has a far more advanced bearing. the prom here is, the heim3 is hard to find now that e-13 bought them and the lrp roller is no more so this perfect combo is tough to come by. if ya do, youll pay a price but get the best system a 2 ring rider could ever ask for. period.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Can you still get the heims? I thought they were acquired by E13 and I dont see them on the E13 site (yet)

edit - CC beat me to it.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Just a friendly heads up, e.thirteen is coming out with an updated DRS and last I read, they should start showing up at distributors mid-February. Maybe phil/dw can correct me if I'm wrong. If you (or your girlfriend) can hold out until then, that's probably the "best" option.

FWIW, I had new 1st-generation DRS for a little while and it worked flawlessly. And I've set up a good dozen or so on longer-travel trail/freeride bikes with no problem. I like the stepped roller that the DRS uses. You gotta make sure you set it up correctly (duh!). The instructions that come with it are very helpful, so follow those carefully.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have/had a DRS, and my roommates are running blackspire stingers. I feel like the action and setup on the DRS is alot better, it keeps the chain from flopping around a little better, keeps thing in place slightly better, but nothing is a huge difference. Just slightly better here and there.

We also managed to break the DRS, where the stinger is still going strong, but that could just be chance from hitting a rock harder with the DRS. 

No comment on the MRP, haven't touched one in my life. e13 is good people, I like working with them.


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

SJensen said:


> stinger is the way to go justin. just replace the POS blackspire roller with an MRP one. your golden


Blackspire backplate has better clearance than MRP. MRP makes far better roller. Best of both worlds for 35 bucks.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

blackspire stinger is your best bet. period. its better than a bloody slit. its that good. and cheep


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Stinger is a good guide but for total security you cant beat the E13, i've used both and the E13 is the only one that gives 100% security. just my opinion but i've have lots of sadle time on both...


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

the.vault said:


> Carina's a ripper, she can push a single.


Yea, I'm trying to talk her into a single ring setup since this is mostly her park bike now that she has a 5" trail bike.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. This looks like the winner:









Until we switch her to a single ring :thumbsup:


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey guys,
Just so you know...

Our steel version of the DRS has been out for a few weeks now, so most LBS's should be able to get ahold of one no problem. The next-generation 2009 DRS+ will have an entirely new and improved roller design and a much lighter overall weight to boot. It will be the ultimate bike park/all mountain two ring guide.

The DRS+ is still aiming for more of a summer release, but for a quick fix you certainly can't beat the steel version stuff. :thumbsup:

If you have any other questions, just shoot me an email. I check it every hour or two.

-philip @ e*thirteen


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

philw86 said:


> Hey guys,
> Just so you know...
> 
> Our steel version of the DRS has been out for a few weeks now, so most LBS's should be able to get ahold of one no problem. The next-generation 2009 DRS+ will have an entirely new and improved roller design and a much lighter overall weight to boot. It will be the ultimate bike park/all mountain two ring guide.
> ...


Phil, I'll ask here for everyone's benefit;

After getting our QBP catalog at the shop I was curious about the steel models vs. aluminum. Did you guys decide to use steel for a better price point? Strength? How do the weights compare between the 2 versions?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That DS guide looks cool..


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

ok. i do like that new e13 guide.

im guessing all those holes round the bb area are all diff mounting areas so it fits on anything. you could mount it all crazy steep for one of them canfield thingamabobers. if you wanteded to, but you wouldnt have to cuz no top guide!

if/when i get a new guide, that might be the ticket.


----------



## Ryebread (Feb 19, 2004)

So are yo u guys going to release a 3 ring system (ala Heim) or was that bought up just to get it out of the market? I mean no offense by that, btw.



philw86 said:


> Hey guys,
> Just so you know...
> 
> Our steel version of the DRS has been out for a few weeks now, so most LBS's should be able to get ahold of one no problem. The next-generation 2009 DRS+ will have an entirely new and improved roller design and a much lighter overall weight to boot. It will be the ultimate bike park/all mountain two ring guide.
> ...


----------



## 415DISS (Mar 1, 2007)

I have Blackspire Stinger/xt fd/MRP bash= no problems, nice and smooth.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

x3000000 on the Stinger. I think I have only had my chain derail once since putting it on quite some time ago.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

I had the e.13 DRS on my nomad and just recently switched to Blackspire Stinger + Gamut bashguard.

The DRS is way heavier and I'm not sure it provides any real advantage.
The Stinger+G25 is sub 200g solution (vs. double that for the e.13)

ZT


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey all,
The DS was created as a lower priced alternative to our flagship DRS. The steel backplate is significantly easier to make and therefore a lot less expensive...bottom line. It is a tad bit heavier than our current aluminum DRS, but it is functionally the same and uses the same strengthened plastics and roller design. 

The bottom bracket mount version picture I posted before is for all bikes with ISCG-OLD or no mounts at all. We also have an ISCG-05 version for ISCG-05 mount bikes.

The aluminum 2009 DRS+ addresses any issues with the previous DRS. Light weight, simple to set up, high quality and our industry standard chain retention. The new Turbocharger bashguard is insanely strong as well...I havn't been able to break mine.


----------



## oister (Jun 13, 2007)

Wicked Racin Dualraileur: 
https://www.wickedracin.com/wickedracin/htmlPages/Tech/WhyBetter.htm
See if your LBS carries them.

From MTB

From MTB


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

oister said:


> Wicked Racin Dualraileur:
> https://www.wickedracin.com/wickedracin/htmlPages/Tech/WhyBetter.htm
> See if your LBS carries them.
> 
> ...


If you can still find one more power to you....good god I miss Mark....:sad:


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I've got a E-13 DRS on my 07' Bullit. Works like a champ. Its an ISCG 05.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Khemical said:


> If you can still find one more power to you....good god I miss Mark....:sad:


I've got one sitting around doing nothing. The back plate is for a non-ISCG bottom bracket. I had it on my 07' Nomad. Mark (RIP) and I tried to get it to work on my Bullit with a different back plate, but couldn't get it to work properly. He was working on a new back plate for me when he passed. If somebody is interested in it, let me know. Its just sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm just waiting for my DSS to arive so i'll let you know how good it is but imho you cant beat E13 for chain retention! Cant wait for the new guides


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

*Ds*



derekr said:


> I'm just waiting for my DSS to arive so i'll let you know how good it is but imho you cant beat E13 for chain retention! Cant wait for the new guides


I am interested in the DS as a replacement for my stinger.......derek do you know where in the UK we can get these?


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

On my Intense SlopeStyle I went from the DRS to the Blackspire Stinger to reduce some weight. As a result, I kept dropping the chain to the inside. I've since gone back to the DRS, and I'm back to never dropping the chain. The Stinger is going onto my girlfriend's bike - she doesn't ride very hard or aggressively, so the Stinger will be fine for her.

So having learned that,

The DRS works great for those who ride aggressively and can't afford to ever drop the chain at the expense of a little extra weight.

The Stinger is great for light-duty trailriders who don't ride fast on rough terrain. :thumbsup:


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Blaster1200 said:


> The DRS works great for those who ride aggressively and can't afford to ever drop the chain at the expense of a little extra weight.
> 
> The Stinger is great for light-duty trailriders who don't ride fast on rough terrain. :thumbsup:


That's fighting talk, that is! lol


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

markw1970 said:


> That's fighting talk, that is! lol


I knew that would get someone's attention! 

It's still true. When I consider the people who I know who have no problems with the Stinger vs. those who have had problems, I think my conclusion may be about right. However, riding conditions and suspension design do affect how the chain is whipped around.


----------



## loamranger (Oct 26, 2006)

lorni, CRC


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

e.Thirteen Turbocharger bashguard? This beast? a.k.a. 
_e.13 TurboCharger Bashring_?

Jacked from Sicklines (sweet statues praising a god called turbocharger):


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

*DS Fitted*

I've fitted the DS to my new bike with XTR cranks but required a little trimming of the guide. I've also used a Gamut bash as its so damn light!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Gamut makes a double-ring guide that is not advertised on their site. If you have ISCG tabs, I'd hit up GamutUSA and see if they can set you up with one.

-Mike


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Pricepoint has the Stinger on sale for $19


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

*mrp lrp?*

One person mentions an lrp?

Got mine at cambria bike outfitters for 79.99
I put it on my X7 it works great. Just make sure you know what mount is on your bike. I orderd the wrong one the first time around.(ISCG 05)


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

E13 DRS is the way to go. I've had it on my Transtion for over a year now. I ride everything from XC to DH to urban riding and I've had zero issues with dropping chains and it shifts perfectly every time.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Gamut. 
No questions asked. 

Shoot me an email and I can get you sorted out.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

I've got the new 09 SRS from E13 in black and I freakin' love it. It's worth the coin because its strong as **** and its much lighter than previous models.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

e.13 3RS stillborn?

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ethirteenacquiresHeimGuide.html


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

I talked her into a single ring and after waiting for two months for QBP to get an LG1 in stock, I said screw it and started looking for alternative products (what's up with that e.13???). The MRP G2 looked nice and was around the same price. It was easy to install and the drive train is now super smooth. I still have to change out the rear derailleur and cut the chain but I'm real happy with this product so far.


----------

